# New kid won't lay down, shaky legs



## Jmd0110 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello!
This is my first time posting here and just wanted to get some advice. Two of my Nigerian Dwarf does were pregnant and gave birth over the last two days. The first doe had triplets but we lost two of the kids when they tried to come down the birth canal at the same time and got stuck. The second doe had twins but one was stillborn. Needless to say the last few days have been upsetting. My question though is the little buckling is refusing to lay down and I've noticed that his back legs are shaking... He's eating, and walking around, and lets a very strong yell when I pick him up. I'm sure I'm just being overly paranoid but is this anything to be concerned about? The shaking back legs confuse me but I'm hoping that his little legs are just exhausted from holding him up. I wish he would lay down and get some rest! He otherwise seems very strong and alert.

I've attempted to attach a few pictures of him.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sounds like something's hurting him and he doesn't want to lay down and make it worse. It's not normal for a kid to scream when it gets picked up.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Has he pooped? Try an enema if not - you can also gently rub his anus to see if you can help him- He may be uncomfortable and wanting to eliminate. It is not normal for a baby not to lay down and nap. Is he eating well? What is his temp?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you positive he is eating? There is colostrum/milk in both teats and he is actively nursing? You can usually see a bit of milk at the corners of his mouth when nursing if you use a flashlight. 

Hungry goat kids won't lay down and go to sleep. 

Do you give your does any selenium supplements? I am very sorry for the losses.


----------



## Jmd0110 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks to all of you for your responses. He has pooped and I have seen him pee several times, which i feel is a good sign. He also eats often and I can see the milk at the corners of his mouth so I'm pretty sure he is eating. He was actually laying down when I went to check on him this morning, which is awesome. His back legs are still shaking a bit and that concerns me still. 

My does are on a mineral supplement that contains supplement. I have read about giving the babies selenium, is this something I need to do? Both babies appear to have a lot of energy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like selenium deficiency. Could probably use B complex too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes in most herds goats need selenium above and beyond what is included in the loose mineral mixes. There is an injectable Selenium/Vit E called Bo-Se that you must get from your vet. There is also an oral gel available from places like Jeffers Livestock or Valley Vet websites and maybe your local feed store or Tractor Supply. 

Weak and stillborn kids can be a sign of selenium deficiency.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice by all.

Kids do yell out when they are new to the world and don't know what a human is, LOL. 

Yes, try selenium.

I had a healthy kid once, who would not lay down either, shook a bit because of being wet and born, was nursing, pooping and all. Just wouldn't lay down. I then decided. You know what, this kid must just not know how to lay down. So I forced the kid to lay down. After a bit of fighting that, he finally gave in and was comfortable then stayed there. Until he was hungry again. I believe it took once to teach the kid, you can lay down you know, and it worked. I guess he didn't have the sense yet, that he could lay down. It was weird, the first I seen and the last so far.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is he?


----------

